# I am so happy to know i am not the only one!! Newbie



## honey bee (Jan 9, 2011)

Just wanted to say hello to everyone,

I'm 29 and DH is 28

Been married 6 years and been trying ever since.

After many tests our only option is IVF along with ICSI
We are just waiting on the results of the last tests and to discuss funding.

Its been such an emotional rollercoaster, everyone around seems to be pregnant. I have 5 really close friends that i have had since school, they now have 14 friends between them and often ask questions like..."Hows things on the baby front?" or you will be OK it just takes time. I love them to pieces but find myself distancing myself due to not being able to cope with all of the baby talk.... and they cant possibly know what it really feels like.

I am over the moon to find suck an amazing website where i can learn from others and share my fears and hopes with lots of special people that have been/going to be there too.
thankyou in advance

Sending baby dust to everyone

Honey Bee


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi honey bee, didnt want to read and run. Just wanted to welcome you, this site is such a life saver and the ladies are lovely and will support you every step of the way. This journey is such a rollercoaster but hopefully one day it will all be worth it.
It is very difficult when everyone around you seems to be getting pregnant and people who have no fertility issues really dont understand how it feels. I'm sure you will get so much from FF, i know i have. The lovely ladies have helped me through every single step and have been there through the good and the bad days.

Wishing you all the luck in the world for your upcoming treatment.

Emma xx


----------



## annairb (Jan 5, 2011)

hey Honey bee

it's horrible when everyone around you is pregnant, even my cleaner at work is pregnant!My sister is 8 months pregnant, 2 of my best friends have just given birth, 2 just got pregnant and lots of colleagues at work mid way through. I struggle to even walk around the supermarkets and hate the adverts on T.V!  I'm going though ICSI for the first time DH is 32 and I'm 28 and I'm really struggling too.

your not alone, I'm new too and am slowly becoming addicted to this site! keep reading, keep hope, keep laughing, apparently that is the best medicine?! xx


----------



## poohbear71 (Dec 14, 2010)

Its a very difficult thing to go through and its great to have the support of people going through the same.  Hope you make lots of friends and good luck with treatment.


----------



## hopeful2012 (Aug 24, 2010)

This site is wonderful - so much support for the good and bad days and so much information.  Always useful to be able to pick other's brains when starting out on the next stage of the journey.

We all understand how hard it is and the rollercoaster of emotions you feel.  Its just that until you have had Fertility problems you can't even begin to imagine what its like.

Just wanted to wish you all the best for the road ahead.

Hang in there.

Hopeful xx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

hi honey bee, 
your not the only one, im new here too, im 30 and dh 36 we have been trying for 4years+ and are just about to start our first round of ivf/icsi.

i know what you mean about others around you being pregnant and having babies, its happening round me too, all my friends have familys now, and all my ******** friends seam to have baby scan photos on their status, i had to picked up a newborn from hospital 6 weeks ago and i had to struggle to hold back the tears, 

i have only told a few family members and close friends, 

good luck and all the best 

Donna xx


----------



## LittleHouseLegs (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Honey Bee - welcome to FF, I am new too. 

I am 27, DH is 30 and we have been trying for almost 4 years. We have been referred to a clinic in Salisbury and are waiting to hear back from them to begin the process. Today has got to be the worst (best)!? day for people announcing they are pregnant on ********! Obviously I am pleased for them all, but 6 people in one day - bit much   I have other friends who are pregnant or just given birth and some of them seem not to have any idea. The only people we have told about our problems is my mum, sister and a few friends in the medical profession and who have been through it all before. I don't like talking about it to them though, they all have children and I don't  

I have started blogging, I am hoping it helps to see all of my thoughts in one place, and I have made some big decisions re diet and fitness today as well. Oh and I joined FF   It's nice to meet you, and look forward to talking lots - keep smiling! 

Lx


----------



## donna80 (Jan 3, 2011)

hi mandy and everyone, 
im having my treatment at hammersmith hospital,
i start my first injection on saturday, 

good luck all, 

Donna xx


----------



## tonia vel (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm also new to all this awaiting treatment ttc for 2 1/2 got a daughter from my first marriage 17 has with a son nearly 6 months which was really hard to accept and still find it hard.  as I'm only 35 DH 30 he has no children finding this site so helpful awaiting to have a scan to see if my tubes r blocked as i don't ovulate DH has low sperm count and poor mobility and i have to lose 25lb in weight as my bmi is 35


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Honey Bee!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. I don't know how I would have coped without the lovely people here. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I know exactly what you mean, since we have been trying we have had loads of family members and friends announce their pregnancies, the ones that are accidents or have only been trying a month really get to me. It is a much more common problem than people think, I remember when I "came out" at work (had to, they wanted to send me away on business during treatment!) a few of the ladies came up to me and said that they had treatment in the past, and one male colleague said his son was conceived using donor sperm.

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

A Rough Guide To IVF ~CLICK HERE (This is a breakdown of the procedure of IVF which is the same as ICSI up until the point of fertilisation, With ICSI the embryologist injects one good sperm into one good egg, and repeats until all are used. So it gives them a helping hand, with IVF the eggs and sperm are left to fertilise by themselves)

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment ~ CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

We also have a newbie night in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet other new members and a few more experienced (I won't use the term "old"!) members will be there to answer any questions you have about the site. CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!        

Sue


----------



## kittnheel (Jan 11, 2011)

i could have written your words myself, i identify so much. i wish you all the best ossible luck xx


----------



## poppy 29 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi honey bee

I know how you feel, it seems like everyone around me is pregnant, like you my best friend is pregnant and I have found myself being distant from her cos it just hurts to much I am happy for her but just dont feel I can be around her as I may get upset

Wishing you lots of luck and positive news


----------

